# My Gauges are acting up



## 1 small GoaT (Oct 27, 2009)

i have an 04 GTO with roughy 39,000 miles on it (manual)

i started her up during the mid day (70 degree weather) and the RPM gauge and the Speedomoter read high. the speedomoter went straight up to about 100mph or 120mph.. dont remember which one. the PRM gauge read 3000 RPM but it was acting as if it was running at 1000rpm. i turned off the car and then turned it back on... immediately the mph dropped 20mph... i turned it off then on and it dropped another 20. then repeated until the gauges read normal.. 

is this an electrical problem or is there a recall on this?

do i have a ground acting up? 

btw... my car is not under warranty  just ran out and i dont think i can get an extended warranty


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's a thread about what looks like a very similar, if not the same problem: 
http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/guages-went-wacko-21967/


----------



## Mark1si (Sep 8, 2009)

Mine does the same every once in a while. It just started. *shrug* 5 year old car. Could be worse.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Mark1si said:


> Mine does the same every once in a while. It just started. *shrug* 5 year old car. Could be worse.


Mine doesn't and I wouldn't accept it if it did and pass it off that way. Look in the thread. There are a couple of TSB's mentioned so perhaps the dealer will fix it for you.


----------



## Mark1si (Sep 8, 2009)

I called 3 local dealers and they all told my that it is a TSB not a recall and since it isnt under warranty that I will have to pay.


----------



## 1 small GoaT (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks... im still new to site... just now found the SEARCH tool on the side of the browser. thanks for the help.. i think the problem matches what everyone has descibed...


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

OK, this is actually an easy fix. I went through this on mine. Behind the glove box is the BCM. There is a wire bundle that is rubbing on the brace. 

Remove the glovebox, wrap the wires, you should see one actually exposed. Wrap them all up and use some FAT insulating tape as the last wrap. Put the glovebox back in and forget it.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GTOJer said:


> OK, this is actually an easy fix. I went through this on mine. Behind the glove box is the BCM. There is a wire bundle that is rubbing on the brace.
> 
> Remove the glovebox, wrap the wires, you should see one actually exposed. Wrap them all up and use some FAT insulating tape as the last wrap. Put the glovebox back in and forget it.


Thats not allways the case, for example mine does not rub and mine does the same thing his does once or twice a year. Like what was discribed in the earlier thread about this it requires a reflash of the BCM/cluster.


----------

